# University of Kentucky Archery



## hunt365 (Feb 15, 2011)

Go big blue.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome, that's great to hear! Now if only I knew any UK students. >.<


----------



## noobcaheo (Jun 15, 2011)

so jealous, wished my school is that cool


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

One of my former students apparently tried to create a UofK archery team. I believe she probably graduated last spring since she graduated HS in 2007. Her name is Melissa Ash and in 2005 she was the one Cadet girl recurve member of the JR USAT. She won NFAA and IFAA Indoor titles and was runner up in both the JOAD Outdoor FITA and the double FITA at Nationals as well as winning the JrUSAT ranking shoot known as the SI Cup. At one time someone from the UoFK newspaper called me for information about an article about her. She quit archery her senior year in HS (I think a boy was the reason!) but started shooting somewhat in college though I never saw her as a competitor at any of the big shoots in this area such as then 09-2010 US nationals nor the NFAA Indoor 

If she is still at the UoK you have some serious talent there-she still holds the State of Ohio (JOAD) indoor record for Cadet girls-about a 550/600 indoor 18 M score


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

We are running, in conjunction with Butler COunty Visitor's Bureau and U.S.Archery, the 2012 National Target Championships, in Hamilton Ohio. If you'd like to set up a booth, contact me by P.M. and we can work something out! We always have lots of visitors coming to a national event and that might be a great way to advertise your club. Since I consider UK fairly local, as far as a college, it might just generate some interest, because everyone will be here for this tournament!
Cheers!



StrokeMyMullet said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> I'm proud to announce that as of a few weeks ago, the University of Kentucky has an official archery team. If there's any UK students on here, we'd love to have you. We will mainly be shooting 3D this year and will have access to one of the nicest ranges in the state. We will have a booth set up in front of the library on the 25th and a meeting most likely later that night. Feel free to stop by. Be sure to join our facebook page also!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/University-of-Kentucky-Archery/153710964704889


----------



## StrokeMyMullet (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the support, guys. Lizard, if it works with our schedule, I will shoot you an email. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------

